

Mapbox raises $52M Series B - hampelm
https://www.mapbox.com/blog/series-b/

======
uptown
With the emergence consumer drones, and the increased adoption of sensors
everywhere, the amount of data available for mapping purposes is about to
explode. Mapbox and others should have plenty to keep them busy.

